# Option 40 during DEP enlistment



## Upriver (Aug 9, 2019)

Hello, I am currently a student planning on enlisting into a Delayed Entry enlistment with 11x. I have asked for option 40 to be added onto the enlistment of the 11x however the recruiter has said that there is a possible way to amend the contract if signed 11x without option 40, adding it later on when I do get sent to basic training. 
Getting an option 40 contract after leaving the DEP
Here was a similar situation to mine, however I suppose my question is that given the almost 10 month wait until I do get sent to basic training, if it is possible with that amount of time to actually amend a contract of if what the recruiter is feeding me is BS.
The recruiters justification for waiting later to get me an option 40 added onto it is that he wants to wait till the start of the military fiscal year to see if there will be any enlistment benefits for option 40 enlistees. 
I got a 91 on my ASVAB and a 121 GT score, I don't know if this in any way affects my current situation for I don't know if higher scores after the 105 GT required for option 40 in any way makes you seem like a more appealing option.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 9, 2019)

**EDIT** 

I'll answer this once an intro is posted.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 9, 2019)

Bottom line is this: If you want an *IRONCLAD* *OPTION 40 CONTRACT*, *THEN DON'T SIGN ANYTHING WITHOUT IT INCLUDED*. 

Hold out and be patient if that's what you truly want. Anything else is a roll of the dice and a crap shoot.


----------



## Upriver (Aug 9, 2019)

Centermass said:


> Bottom line is this: If you want an *IRONCLAD* *OPTION 40 CONTRACT*, *THEN DON'T SIGN ANYTHING WITHOUT IT INCLUDED*.
> 
> Hold out and be patient if that's what you truly want. Anything else is a roll of the dice and a crap shoot.



I'll let the recruiter know that I would rather hold out for option 40, but I suppose to be more specific I was wondering if it was even possible to make such an amendment to a contract.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 9, 2019)

The fact that you want to know indicates you want to be assigned to the Ranger Regiment.

If that’s true don’t sign anything that doesn’t say Option 40. It won’t guarantee you’ll get in but it will guarantee you a shot.

N.B. Not a Ranger; I’m a dirty nasty leg.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Aug 10, 2019)

Don’t sign it ,contracts CAN be changed while in DEP ,they also can just tell you oh sucks bud we couldn’t get it but you still need to ship next month.

Continue to workout they have plenty of time to get you what you want


----------



## Centermass (Aug 10, 2019)

Upriver said:


> I'll let the recruiter know that I would rather hold out for option 40, but I suppose to be more specific I was wondering if it was even possible to make such an amendment to a contract.



If you really expect a recruiter to make an amendment to your contract, expect him to throw in sailboat lessons as well.......

11X currently shows up to a 50K bonus for 6 year enlistment. Same thing with an Option 40, depending on line scores. You need at least 107 GT, so, you should be good for that requirement based on what you posted. DOD right now is short of meeting its goal on what’s needed for Infantrymen in Fiscal Year 19 (FY19).

*FY 19 ends September 15th.  *Meaning next Friday starts the last Recruiting month of FY19. The best time to look to enlist is 1st thing on Wednesday mornings. The system is reloaded every week on Tuesday at midnight.

Bottom line? *1st thing Wednesday morning, August 21st, is your best shot.* And every Wednesday morning after that, until September 11th, are your final best shots.


----------



## moz166 (Aug 11, 2019)

Upriver said:


> I'll let the recruiter know that I would rather hold out for option 40, but I suppose to be more specific I was wondering if it was even possible to make such an amendment to a contract.


Just from my experience going through right now with recruiter. I don't leave until after I graduate college next fall. Tell the guy you're not signing until you get the contract. My recruiter knows that I'm not signing without it. He called ROC and has gotten in contact with a bunch of people higher up than him and what they told him was that most likely just going to have to wait until end of FY which is October I believe. That is when more contracts get pushed out for the FY 2020. While it is true you can volunteer for Option 40 at basic, I personally would much rather wait a couple months to know for certain that it will be in my contract. Remember, it is your life. The recruiter works for YOU. If he is not willing to wait then walk out the door and find a different one who can get you what you want.


----------



## moz166 (Aug 11, 2019)

Centermass said:


> If you really expect a recruiter to make an amendment to your contract, expect him to throw in sailboat lessons as well.......
> 
> 11X currently shows up to a 50K bonus for 6 year enlistment. Same thing with an Option 40, depending on line scores. You need at least 107 GT, so, you should be good for that requirement based on what you posted. DOD right now is short of meeting its goal on what’s needed for Infantrymen in Fiscal Year 19 (FY19).
> 
> ...


Just curious, so if I am don't ship until next spring/early summer. Does that mean jobs for FY 2020 will come out that Wednesday, September 18th?


----------



## Centermass (Aug 12, 2019)

moz166 said:


> Just from my experience going through right now with recruiter. I don't leave until after I graduate college next fall. Tell the guy you're not signing until you get the contract. My recruiter knows that I'm not signing without it. *He called ROC and has gotten in contact with a bunch of people higher up than him and what they told him was that most likely just going to have to wait until end of FY which is October I believe. That is when more contracts get pushed out for the FY 2020.* While it is true you can volunteer for Option 40 at basic, I personally would much rather wait a couple months to know for certain that it will be in my contract. Remember, it is your life. The recruiter works for YOU. If he is not willing to wait then walk out the door and find a different one who can get you what you want.



Did you not read what I posted above? Obviously not. 



moz166 said:


> Just curious, so if I am don't ship until next spring/early summer. Does that mean jobs for FY 2020 will come out that Wednesday, September 18th?



Maybe,.......but by all means, please feel free to continue. You seem to have a firm grasp on things.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 12, 2019)

moz166 said:


> Just from my experience


You have zero relevant experience to contribute to this thread.  Cease and desist.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 12, 2019)

The contract you sign to enter the DEP, isn't worth the paper it's printed on. They can change it, drop you or all sorts of things if they want to. I would drag my heels until I got what I wanted.

$.02


----------

